# Dnb Cet 2014



## Rajesh Saagar

Those who willing to take up DNB CET 2014, make sure that you have registered for the exam. As, the online registration ends by 10th October and the exam is scheduled on month of November. Make your preparations well and try to revise the materials as much as possible.


----------



## shaheen1100

Rajesh Saagar said:


> Those who willing to take up DNB CET 2014, make sure that you have registered for the exam. As, the online registration ends by 10th October and the exam is scheduled on month of November. Make your preparations well and try to revise the materials as much as possible.


knsa tst bhai ????
and kb hna h ????


----------



## PG_aspirant

DNB-CET is a qualifying-cum-ranking examination for entry to various Post Graduate courses including direct 6years course in the specialty of Plastic Surgery, Neuro-Surgery, Cardio-thoracic Surgery and Pediatric Surgery. It is a computer based test as per the syllabus prescribed by Graduate Medical Education Regulations with approval from Medical Council of India. The examination shall be conducted from 1st -4th July, 2015. You can join Elsevier's MyPGMEE for better help.


----------

